# Affinity Telecaster Mod??



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

So, thinking about putting a P-90 in the neck position on my Squire Affinity Tele. So far, I'm thinking a Seymour Duncan Little 59 Tele for the bridge or Quarter pound bridge and a P 90 Stack, neck. They give me the sound profile I am looking for. A balanced sound for blues.
Any other suggestions before I commit!! Thanks


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I also put a P90 in the neck of my tele a few years ago. Had trouble finding a bridge pick-up that would balance with the P90. I tried several single coils and a Lil '59 but never achieved the balance that I was looking for until I contacted Mike Reilander (whom had supplied the neck P90) with my dilemma and he suggested his bridge P90 that is confiigured like a stock Tele pickup. That was maybe 3 years ago and I haven't looked back. I can still get a traditional Tele sound out of the P90's but when pushed it has that great P90 growl. I also used a 4 way switch and CTS 500K pots. Here's a link to Reilander's webstie (and he's Canadian from Vancouver): https://reilandercustomguitar.com/shop/tp90-classic/


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

So, got the pups and did the switch. I LOVE it!!! Great tone and the drop in bridge grit 90 really tames the excessive twang. The neck P90 is great. Now I am redoing all my amp and pedal settings. FUN!!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

bluebayou said:


> So, got the pups and did the switch. I LOVE it!!! Great tone and the drop in bridge grit 90 really tames the excessive twang. The neck P90 is great. Now I am redoing all my amp and pedal settings. FUN!!


I don't believe you...PROVE IT!!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Glad to hear but like Johnny says above, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Neck P90's are great. I have one in my Les Paul BFG. Killer rich blues tone.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My tele should be ready in a few weeks, lindy fralin p90 at the bridge and an alnico lindy fralin p90 at the neck.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)




----------

